
Investigating fake Intel i350 network adapters - DiabloD3
http://www.servethehome.com/investigating-fake-intel-i350-network-adapters/
======
PaulHoule
It's kinda funny but I have seen cheap chinese ethernet switches that look a
lot like Netgear switches but they work a lot better.

